
BMW M5 generates fake engine noise using stereo - jamesjyu
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13746_7-20111031-48/bmw-m5-generates-fake-engine-noise-using-stereo/
======
BigBalli
ferrari has been doing it for a couple years...

